
Windows 10 is losing users to macOS - logix
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/350470-windows-10-is-losing-users-to-macos.html
======
api
Of course it is. It's adware, with random foistware junk showing up in the
start menu. That indicates crap and is utterly intolerable for an OS I paid
money for. MS is pegging themselves as low-end junk by doing this.

